# Chocolate mousse.



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 21, 2004)

well are there ne good chocolate mousse recipes out there? and/or any tips on making chocolate mousse? i need help!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 21, 2004)

Azn, here's my favorite recipe for you to try out.  I personally believe the taste of a chocolate mousse is entirely dependent upon the quality of chocolate used.  Also highly important is the folding technique, so gently done and not overdone.  The order of ingredients folded is also extremely important.

I'll warn you, this is extremely rich and you won't be wanting seconds!

_Please do ask permission to use the Bailey's though_....  

*Deadly  Chocolate Mousse*

½ pound of a good, dark chocolate
¼ cup of Bailey’s Irish Cream
¼ cup of heavy cream
3 large eggs, separated
1 cup of heavy cream, whipped

Combine the chocolate, Baileys and ¼ cup of heavy cream in the top of a double boiler and melt the chocolate, stirring constantly to blend.  Set aside.

In a large bowl, beat the egg whites until soft peaks form. 

Returning to the chocolate mixture, fold the 1 cup of whipped cream into the chocolate mixture, then carefully fold in the egg whites.

Pour into glasses, goblets or whatever serving piece you are using and chill for at least an hour to set.

Garnish with dark chocolate curls and serve.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 21, 2004)

Audeo's is a lot leaner than the one I have..it calls for butter as well. but what a texture. If you're interested I'll find and post it tomorrow.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 22, 2004)

sure ill take any recipies


----------

